# How to make this edge



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 19, 2015)

I've asked on other forums, asked the guys at woodcraft today, no one seems to know or have the right answer. Suppose to make a big serving tray this woman has, the edge of it all the way around is kind of pointy but has a general slope to it, and the hole to hang it from has a perfectly blended slope I guess you could say. Was thinking it may have been done with a larger round over bit, while looking a big ones today, don't think that's the case. Anyone have any ideas? Was thinking about scribbing a line around the outside and taking my belt sander to it, but afraid that could look sloppy. Still not sure about the hole. Use a round over bit and then take a rasp to it? Never done a juice groove before either, a square one wouldn't be bad, a curved one like this one may be a little more tough.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Brink (Nov 19, 2015)

Could do it with a plane or spokeshave


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 19, 2015)

If it was commercially made, it may have been done on a shaper, they can do a much bigger profile, and a lot of commercial profiles are custom made. Who knows, these days, it may have been made entirely by a robot. The groove is pretty simple, double stick a template to it and use a box core bit with guide bearing, or a guide bushing. the hole was done with a round over. As far as the contour on the edges, you might have to do it the old fashioned way, if you want it to look like that...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 19, 2015)

Believe it was made by a regular guy/small shop from what my wife was told. I got the groove bit today but didn't get the bearing type, probably should go exchange it for one to make it easier. You all want to guess what this woman paid for that serving tray?


----------



## bamafatboy (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks to me like it was done with a core bit and a cnc machine, dont think you can do it with a hand held router with a core bit in it. But I could be wrong. Just my.o2 worth


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

I think it could be done with a router, but would need to make a really good template and probably practice some before hand. Thought about making the template in pieces, maybe do half and use a flush trim bit to get them to mirror each other and put them together.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2015)

bamafatboy said:


> Looks to me like it was done with a core bit and a cnc machine, dont think you can do it with a hand held router with a core bit in it. But I could be wrong. Just my.o2 worth


I've done it that way many times, you just need a template to guide your bit....


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 20, 2015)

Outside edge looks like a cabinet door profile made using a shaper ... I have that same cutter ...
Inside use a core box big with a bushing on router ... Make and use a templet ... Might need to make multiple passes to correct depth ..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

I also believe the profile was most likely done on a shaper or large router table like I have. 



Gixxerjoe04 said:


> You all want to guess what this woman paid for that serving tray?



$125?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

$350


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Nature Man (Nov 20, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> $350


Yikes! Chuck


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 20, 2015)

So you should be able to charge her $300 for the one you make and she will be a happy camper...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

Haha Im sure I could have, but didnt want to rip her off.


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 20, 2015)

A fool and her money is soon parted


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

If you have a 1/2" shank router, these could work....

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/83...le-edge-and-handrail-router-bit-258-diam.aspx






http://www.woodcraft.com/product/40...e-raised-panel-router-bit-314-d-ogee-cov.aspx






http://www.woodcraft.com/product/82...-raised-panel-router-bit-ogee-pattern-12.aspx





Round over the top side then Just set those ^^^ deep enough to get the profile, and sand or plane the left over "bead" that may be left over. 
as for the hole, use a forstner bit and a 3/8" or 1/2" round over bit....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

Oh how about this set?...the one on the left side...
http://www.amazon.com/Yonico-13340-Thumbnail-Router-2-Inch/dp/B00KZM1BSS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

annnnnd here's another one...
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/bit_french.html


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh how about this set?...the one on the left side...
> http://www.amazon.com/Yonico-13340-Thumbnail-Router-2-Inch/dp/B00KZM1BSS


 i use just part of my 1 1/2 ' Router bit. I call it and airplane wing. Use it a lot for box lid edges. larger bit that will fit in table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 20, 2015)

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/129678/woodriver-table-edge-router-bit-212-d-12-sh.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

I was thinking about getting a large bit like those, my woodcraft has cmt bits 30% off and they have one large round over bit I guess like ^ that one. When I was looking at them the guy said they might put them on sale for half off today, will probably go see, the bit will only be $40 instead of $80 or over $100 like a lot of them are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Joe that price sounded too good to pass up so I called the store to buy one. It's only the CMT bits that are half off, and they only have one CMT 1" radius 1/2" shank left - I would have bought it but didn't obviously wasn't gonna buy it out from under you but you better call down there and ask them to put your name on it. I asked them to but he said you'd have to. 

@Gixxerjoe04


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

BTW to get that profile from a round over you will have to play with it - probably take a large for one side and smaller for the other, or you can play with height to get it. I believe that profile can be cut in one pass with a door lip bit as Wendell said.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

So I ended up going with this bit, I just pray the hole is big enough on my router table. It was half off at least. I figured it'll make a decent slope and I can use a hand plane to flush it up and use my sander to finish it off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

That is the max diameter mine will take. not to disagree with anyone but my advice is take it off in little chunks maybe a 1/16 at a time. You try to take that much on hard maple end grain in one pass and I got a feelin you will not like the result. Also I do not know about you but something that big, even spinning at my routers slowest-12,000 rpm, Scares the bejeevers out of me. I call mine the airplane wing cause that is what it sounds like........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Yeah hard maple burns pretty easy. I guess I should have said one operation not one pass. I don't see how that bit is gonna work anyway but I am willing to learn. It cuts a concave profile not a convex like is needed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 20, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Yeah hard maple burns pretty easy. I guess I should have said one operation not one pass. I don't see how that bit is gonna work anyway but I am willing to learn. It cuts a concave profile not a convex like is needed.


 I thought the same but then again I am


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 20, 2015)

Wonder if it's one of this guys: http://edwardwohl.com/

He's got his products in a lot of high end galleries.


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 20, 2015)

I would be very interested in how that raised panel bit cuts that profile ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

Gonna take a lot of extra work after using it. My wife brought the birdseye maple one home to look at it, the curve isn't as dramatic in person as the pic I got. Obviously it's not going to make the profile I want, just hoping it'll take some wood away, and use a hand plane or something to make it work the way I want.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

Either way, I'll have a quality raise panel bit for $40 haha


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Gonna take a lot of extra work after using it. My wife brought the birdseye maple one home to look at it, the curve isn't as dramatic in person as the pic I got. Obviously it's not going to make the profile I want, just hoping it'll take some wood away, and use a hand plane or something to make it work the way I want.



Joe, honestly you would be much better off just cutting it at varying angles of bevel on your table saw using as many passes as necessary - should only take 3 to 5 passes total top and bottom then sanding it to the desired finished profile. It would be much less work than using that bit because it is going to remove wood exactly the way you do not want it to. JMO.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 20, 2015)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Either way, I'll have a quality raise panel bit for $40 haha



Absolutely! You didn't get hurt at that price at all. If they still have the round-over tomorrow I am going to buy it. Can't beat that price!


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 20, 2015)

Could have picked it up for you today haha. Right now I've got a board glued together, if it doesn't work out, will just try again haha.


----------



## woodman6415 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree .. Very good price on the bit ...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 21, 2015)

So I made a template for the juice groove, should have made it wider to clamp it down, ended up making it work. Another problem is I used 3/4" ply, the bit was longer than that so I had to slowly plunge down to be able to use the bearing against it. Think I might glue up some thinner ply and use a flush trim bit. Screwed up on one part of the groove where it went down farther than it should have, pretty annoying. To make the edge, I ended up just using a hand plane then my sander to round it over. Seemed to work pretty well except having to go around the corners. Messed up on the side width with the groove, could have shortened one side but since this one is for my wife, didn't feel like it. It's def not perfect but it's a start


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 24, 2015)

Graybeard said:


> Wonder if it's one of this guys: http://edwardwohl.com/
> 
> He's got his products in a lot of high end galleries.



How did you find this guy? The woman told me where she got it and I looked around on their site and that's who I found who made it haha. He's from WI, figured most of the shops around here who sell handmade type stuff would try to stick with people from around here, everyone is in the "made local" kick. That guy does good work and from looking on his site, they must have an abundant of sweet maple up there haha.

Anyways, got hers done after the first practice one, turned out a heck of a lot better than my first. Wife sent her a pic and she likes it, of course it's not exactly like the other, but close enough. Now I can get to making Christmas gifts and stuff for myself hopefully for awhile.


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 25, 2015)

He doesn't live far from me. We've gone to his studio on an art tour. I'm not sure where he gets his maple from but a friend got some cut offs from him to make fishing nets. I'm told his business is for sale but I'm sure he wants an arm and a leg for it. Did you see the list of places he has product in? Good business person.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 25, 2015)

Oh that's cool, he has everything I want, big business with house and shop in the country haha. Watched his video on his site, pretty interesting.


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 25, 2015)

Don't ya think a square juice groove may be hard to keep clean.....just think'n


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 25, 2015)

That's why I made it a rectangle instead . But no, don't know why it'd be different than cleaning a round one or any other shape for that matter.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 25, 2015)

Here is my version, not a flawless as the guys, but he has like 40 more years experience haha, hopefully one day I'll be that good. Def not a fan of juice grooves.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice job Joe. It may be a tad different than his but its 100% effective and 100% yours.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Nov 25, 2015)

Well crap, my wife was talking to another one of her clients about it, someone who's bought stuff from me before, now she wants one too. More money for Christmas gifts I guess..... or woodworking goodies


----------



## Graybeard (Nov 26, 2015)

Word of mouth, best advertising there is. Congratulations


----------

